# Eyes and teeth display !



## goodman1966 (Jul 14, 2014)

1 dollar at the flea market. Thought it would be good for some of my smalls. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 14, 2014)

That is very cool! Flea markets can sometimes be very good places to go to.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice, always thought a collection of eyecups and dappen dishes would go good together.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2014)

Steve what is a dappen dish, never seen one or didn't know what I was looking at. Got a pic?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 17, 2014)

It's a little glass cup that dentists use to mix tooth polish, etc.  Come in cobalt and amber and I'm not sure what other colors.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, I'll have to keep my eyes open for those to add to the collection!!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 14, 2015)

Never saw a dappen dish.  I have a few salt cellars and eye wash cups.  There sure are a lot of containers for a lot of uses. There is a heck of a long list of subjects for glass applications. It boggles the mind.  RED M.


----------

